# Rivett Lathe in OK



## vinnito1 (Oct 9, 2019)

Saw an add that has a Rivett lathe forsale. The seller is calling it a collet lathe.









						Fab Machines BLASTER Welder Lathe HEM Saw Roundo 10x3/4" Metal Shear
					

Blaster The BLASTER $3000.00 PMS 3 Roundo $20,000.00 PM 0 Roundo $10,000.00 Collet Lathe $3,000.00 Collet Lathe with Tooling $4,000.00 LeBlond 12" Lathe $5,000.00 Hem Saw $3,000.00 Miller 450 Welder...



					dallas.craigslist.org


----------



## aliva (Oct 9, 2019)

The picture doesn't show the gold plating, or did I miss it?


----------



## Briney Eye (Oct 9, 2019)

vinnito1 said:


> Saw an add that has a Rivett lathe forsale. The seller is calling it a collet lathe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've talked to them, and I was through Tulsa last week and wanted to take a look at it, but nobody called me back.  He's calling it a "collet lathe" because he has a complete set of Rivett collets and that's all that they ever used it for.  I don't think the Rivetts had a Morse taper in the spindle, so you would have to turn a dead center in one of the collets to turn between centers.  It belonged to the Air Force at one time.  Looking at the pictures, I doubt that they ever had the spindle nose protector off.  I can't remember now if he said he had a chuck for it, but I don't think so.


----------



## Choiliefan (Oct 10, 2019)

It's possible the collets are 6R rather than the easier to find 5C.
The 6R's have a bit more capacity.


----------

